
Stents, surgery show no benefit in heart disease mortality in stable patients - Isaiah____
http://med.stanford.edu/news/all-news/2019/11/invasive-heart-treatments-not-always-needed.html
======
Isaiah____
[https://www.ischemiatrial.org/ischemia-study-
results](https://www.ischemiatrial.org/ischemia-study-results)

